

Is Facebook burnout finally igniting? - sidcool
https://plus.google.com/+JRRaphael/posts/gYydKrRySXx

======
signalsignal
I have an idea for HN. If there were tags on the links like entertainment it
would be easier to see how valuable the content was a at a glance before I
clicked. Better still, what if there were tags and the users could vote on the
tag relevancy, removing the tag if a certain threshold was passed.

------
Drax
Not that I disagree with the idea that Facebook is lame, but the opinion
expressed in that post is not the kind of content developer nerds want to find
on HN. It's just a fluff content piece slapped together and linked here for
hits.

------
sidcool
I see and understand why this post has been criticized, both here and on
Reddit. But I believe bad content is a part of lesson learnt and I shall keep
the link.

------
googoobaby
Meet the Goo boss, same as the Zuck boss

